# May move to Washington, D.C..



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Your horse would more than likely have to live 40 or so miles away from you, and its still extremely expensive =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I live about an hour or two from DC. Where I board is $225 pasture board. I love my barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well.. then I rather have that exhausting lifestyle than not be able to see my horse.

Thanks GreyRay


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

The barn I ride at in Poolesville, MD, pasture board is 275 a month and its wonderful. I love it.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I am at a barn near South Riding, VA and love it. We have a sand ring with regular jumps, a small grass ring, a large grass ring with "cross-country" style jumps, and lots of trails (for the time being, development is slowly taking over).

Pasture board is $300/month, but includes personalized feedings twice/day (grain provided at individualized amounts for each horse, supplements added if supplied by owner), blanketing, fly masks put on/taken off, etc all included in that cost.

It's a relaxed atmosphere. Not many people show, or else just show for fun. A lot of us do judged pleasure rides (trail rides with obstacles along the way). There's a mixture of disciplines.

BTW, I see your profile says you're in Colorado. I moved to northern Virginia (DC metro area) three years ago after living in Colorado for 22 years - the majority of my childhood (Woodland Park), followed by my college years (Boulder) and early career (Longmont/Lyons). If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It sort of depends upon where your family ends up in reality. To just say "washington DC" could be a LOT of different areas. People commute from all over, most of which have beautiful areas for horses, and you can find pasture board for around the prices listed above. I have no idea what the board is like where you are, but I do find that there are not a lot if indoor arenas (compared to the north) and when you find them , they can be pricey. But ito is really relative. People also tend to make more $$ than many areas also. Let us know at least a state.....county if you can and I am sure there is someone who can help you. I have boarded in both maryland and Virginia. Very similar.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Shenandoah I am SO very interested in finding new information as my parents really don't want me working myself to such exhaustion so they've decided that we go as a family--horse included 

Franknbeans, we're not 100% sure we're we'll be yet.. when I find out I will provide updates asap!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Keep us updated.....what kind of riding do you do? (so that we can help find a good fit)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I was doing English, specifically dressage but right now I'm just working on boosting his confidence (and of course mine) on trails and around people and busy things and outdoor arenas (he always gets very distracted when we are outside rather than in.) I just want somewhere that he can be taken care of and have access to green grass.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That should be pretty easy to find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with franknbeans. There are lots of places like that around here.

Find out exactly where you will be living in (you do NOT want to have to drive across DC or around the Beltway to get to your horse, so you want something on the same side of town as where you're living -- if you're downtown, that'll be tough. You can still find something, but the drive will be less fun).
Will you be able to visit and find a barn before you actually move? If so, schedule visits to a bunch of facilities and see where you feel most comfortable.

Be prepared for a LOT more traffic than you ever saw in Colorado. I'm in Colorado right now, and we were driving up I-25 and my mom was complaining about how horrible the traffic was - a slow down for an accident. We were still moving, but much below the speed limit. That sort of traffic is what I drive in EVERY DAY in Virginia now. So think about that when picking a boarding facility.

It was mentioned earlier that indoor arenas are harder to find. There are some around, but most are a bit farther out (at least on the Virginia side of DC), and quite a bit more expensive.
On the other hand, it's much harder to ride year-round outdoors around here than it is in Colorado. In Colorado I rode almost every day. Here, there's usually a month or two in the winter when the wind is bitter cold and the ground is covered in ice, and a month or two in the summer when it's really hot and humid. 90 degrees and dry in Colorado (like it was yesterday) is NOTHING like 90 degrees and humid in DC. And we even had several days this year with a heat index around 115. So those extremes make riding difficult.

Also, don't know what your situation is now, but one difference that struck me when I moved here is the lack of instructors at the stables. In Colorado it always seemed that a barn was run by an instructor, so they pretty much came together. Here, there are many small barns with no resident instructor (not all - some do have one or more, but there are so many without that it surprised me). That's good and bad - traveling instructors can be difficult to find sometimes, but on the other hand, if you try one and don't like him/her, you can just try a different one next time. If you can trailer-in to lessons, you'll have even more options open to you.

Let's see, other things I've noticed...

You have to watch out for founder more. In Colorado, founder is pretty rare unless a horse breaks into the feed room. In Virginia, horses can easily founder on the spring grass. If you have an "easy keeper" you might need a muzzle part of the year. But of course the other side of that is that you don't need nearly as much hay as in Colorado.

And scratches. I'd never even heard of that in my 22 years in Colorado. It seems most horses around Virginia get it at some point each year. It's little sores on their legs that come from the moisture. There are a wide variety of theories about how to treat it, and no real proven method.

Good luck with the move. If you have any more questions about the area, I'm always happy to help.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh jeez.. well he's not an easy keeper at all but he does go to town on grass. 

I definitely agree with looking around places before he gets there.. I just don't want him to freak out when random people come and load him into a giant trailer  But I have friends whom he feels comfortable then we can work something out.

Traffic never bothers me, as long as I get there eventually  

I hope I find a good trainer.. my boss used to live on the East Coast and has a lot of connections so we can only hope Sky and I find a good match!

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh jeez.. well he's not an easy keeper at all but he does go to town on grass.


Don't overly concern yourself about it, just keep an eye on it. If it's a time when the grass is really rich, and he's starting to put on weight, consider a muzzle.
You just have to be more aware of it than you do in a dry state  Most horses have no problem. I think 5 or 6 of our 30 horses have a muzzle on for some period of time. For my boy, it's daylight hours when the grass is rich (lately it's been SO dry, I just leave it off).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep, word is Virginia but close enough to get to D.C..

Okay.. good. I just don't want my horse to founder.. that would really suck for him  As for a muzzle.. hmm, I'll have to keep my eye out if I think he needs one. Hopefully not, I like him to be as natural as possible


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Let us know when you have a better idea of location. There are MANY areas that meet that description. My knowledge is mainly the Leesburg area, altho I board even farther west in Berryville, which is a hike, and my dressage knowledge is limited somewhat. Hopefully more here will chime in. You might want to try the Chronicle of the Horse Forum. They are located in Northern Va, and you may find many really knowledgable people there.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm in MD, but it's hard to suggest anything before you settle (as barns and prices really differ depending on area).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I agree, and I so very much appreciate everyone's input.. 

I never imagined we'd be at this point, and I am very much excited.. but stuck in a haze of uncertainty.. I am a very new horse owner and I'm still learning the basics of owning a horse (not the care but everything else..)

Oh and an FYI, we move mid September so lots of time! I just wanted to get some idea of the area (thanks franknbeans!!!) and possible choices!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Mid september is not all that far in the future, and you are smart to start thinking about it now. You can do some "homework" in your free time, like browsing here Virginia Equestrian.com. It doesn't begin to compare with the Equiery, in MD, but it is a start. I found my boarding place on Craigslist, but you have to be careful with that and may need more experience. If you don't know all the "ins and outs" of your horse, like exactly what he/she eats, amount of turnout, how much grass/hay he/she needs etc, get familiar with that now, and prepare to take at least one bag of feed with you to transition your horse over to what the new place feeds if needed. Lots to think about and plan.....but it is fun, and Virginia is such a horsey place it is wonderful.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks!!

So I have researched at least 11 boarding places all around where we'll approximately be. One is actually in D.C and I've contacted them already since I know my dad will be working there and we'll be within 10-20 minutes.

So the plan is to contact, arrange a day to go out and visit properly (get a tour) and then a drop by (no tour, just to get a feel for what it's REALLY like) and then Sky will move once I find the perfect one. I may fly back on the move day to make sure he's alright and visit my friends, but that's not the necessary thing as finding a place for him.

I will keep you all updated!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright I will be crashing the town of Falls Church, VA around the 21st of September (my birthday) so just getting together a health certificate, my own tack (I have been borrowing from my boss/his past owner) and still trying to find a place to have him.

Gave my 2 weeks at work today.. my ankle is so inflamed and I can't really walk on it for very long.. and I probably shouldn't cause it could get worse.

I'm really excited for this move  Found out my bestie (she's in the military) is going to be stationed TWO HOURS from me, and my bf's family live nearby too (also military) so he'll be around more.

Things are really piecing together


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I lived in Falls Church for 2 months when I first moved here (temporary housing that my company gave me). Now I'm in Fairfax.
Falls Church is an ok town. Metro area - very city-like. You'll have a bit of a drive to any good boarding facilities. Towards the west, you'll be looking at probably Fairfax Station, Manassas, Aldie, or Leesburg. I board in the Aldie area.
I think there are some down towards the southeast that might be closer to you depending on exactly where you are in Falls Church, across the bridge in Maryland, but I'm not very familiar with that area.
There might be some south in the Woodbridge area, too.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

are your parents military? There are several places around DC. I know Quantico and maybe even Belvoire have riding clubs... 

There are places near there, just depends on where exactly you will be living.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My dad is ex military.. he works for the government right now.

Well it's a toss up between arlington, crystal lake, and falls church.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> My dad is ex military.. he works for the government right now.
> 
> Well it's a toss up between arlington, crystal lake, and falls church.


Then I think you would be elidgeable to get a stall on base. My dad is retired military and that was how I got my stall at Quantico. It was a lesson facility when I boarded there but now I think it's a "riding club" and I think Belvoire (which is closer for you) also has a "riding club". Not sure how it works. 

Have your parents found a house yet? I'd prefer a commute over living up north any day.... Ick! LOL...

There are several barns in woodbridge and I think there are a couple further up but you are really hitting city the further north you go.....

Frying Pan Park is in Herndon, that's a nice place...


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Frying Pan Park is in Herndon, that's a nice place...


I could be wrong, but I didn't think Frying Pan did any boarding?
They have a nice indoor arena with lots of open riding for a small fee. In the winter we trailer over there so we can still ride when it's icy out. But I'm not aware of any boarding.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I went to D.C. a few weeks ago for work and the biggest thing I remember is how Good Lord HOT it was. I live in Georgia but I walked out of the DCA airport and thought Oh my God. This is supposed to be north... In all seriousness, D.C. is a gorgeous city and there is always something to do. I was there four days, we went through the areas of Crystal City and Arlington also and they seemed like ok places, there was always something going on and wish I could have stayed longer. I know this is a total nerd thing but I was extremely happy I had the chance to go by D.C. Cupcakes. I felt like a five year old in a candy store. If you move there you have to go buy a dozen different cupcakes and eat everyone. Best cupcakes ever... I didn't have a chance to check out any of the local barns or any horse related places which was a let down, but D.C. is a really nice area and you probably be able to find a nice place to board. Whatever your family decides I hope it goes well for you! Good Luck!

I actually work for the Air Force and the military life there is amazing. I don't know if you are an Air Force dependant but there are soo many things you can look into as far as activities and even scholarships available to teens who have parents who have been or are in service. You can message me for more details. These programs are also available for the other branches of military but I'm not sure how their programs work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My dad was in the army for 16 years so I'm not really sure if that qualifies me as an arm dependent or what. Probably not, but at one point we did have ID cards..though not anymore.

My family is being situated in an apartment for now.. I hope one day to own my own place but baby steps.. 

I've heard Falls Church is a nice area, which is good cause I currently live in a nice area so it wouldn't be a culture shock haha.. 

You think woodbridge wouldn't be too far from where I'm at?

I'm used to heat, I am Spanish and have gone to Spain for 5 weeks straight at a time every other year of my life.. so I'll be fine ;P

Thanks! I really hope to find a good place for him as well. I could always switch barns too if I found it to be a let down. Just want what's best for him..


----------



## Kathleen Avillion (Aug 25, 2011)

*horse board*

would you be interested in a working student position, I have dressage stable about as close as you are going to find to Northern Virginia, Cheshire Horse Hills, it has everything, indoor, outdoor, all amenities. I need someone to help with barn chores. Please give us a call at 301-372-6302, maybe we could help each other, definately much closer than woodbridge.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kathleen Avillion said:


> definately much closer than woodbridge.


No, you're not. You're right outside of Waldorf, and Woodbridge is closer to Falls Church than Waldorf.

It's less than 20 miles from Falls Church to Woodbridge, and it's over 30 miles from Falls Church to Waldorf. :?

Instead of posting randomly all over, why not take an ad out in the Maryland Equiery for a working student?


----------



## Kathleen Avillion (Aug 25, 2011)

*solution for both of us*

I am Kathleen Avillion, owner of Cheshire Horse Hills, a dressage facility that is designed for Northern Virginia clients. we need someone to help with barn chores,and you fit the bill. check out website Cheshire Horse Hills, we have everything you and your horse could want and need plus instruction. Give me a call 301-372-6302 or email [email protected], maybe this will be win win for both.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Spammer reported. :-x


----------



## Kathleen Avillion (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually Accokeek is only 9 miles from the WW bridge, driving wise we are in Accokeek, freak that we have Waldorf PO, all of my boarders are Arlington and Alexandria, and 2 come here as far away as McLean- others have transerred here from Woodbridge as the 95 South drive is too much for them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've actually found the perfect place. He'll be field board but it's very affordable and at a top notch facility that I have complete access to. Also it's only 19 minutes away! So I am one happy girl 

But thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay back to the drawing board.. we move in 20 days and I'm still scrambling for a facility. I thought I found a good place but the requirements were so outrageous.. over 40 different little things like "if your horse is hard to handle, need to wear a halter 24/7" that's just disgusting IMOP and "you need to have this horse floated by one of these certified dentists BEFORE your horse arrives" yeah again.. how? He just had his teeth done and I'm not in VA yet.. I can't just magically have him stay a day in the middle of nowhere to get his teeth done.
I found another place that seems perfect but it's 40 mins away.
My parents have suddenly gotten involved (they didn't even care before) and they apparently have the last say on where he's boarding. Sigh....

But twenty days... please wish us luck. This is turning into such a stressful thing.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I really don't know anything about the falls church area but this one might not be too bad?

Virginia Equestrian.com - Grace Manor Stables

looks like maybe MD might be a good place to look...

Horse Boarding in Fort Belvoir

Again, I don't know these places...

This is in Alexandria:

Horseback riding, Woodlawn Stables Northern, VA Home

These are stables "near the Pentagon".... hope that helps you some...

Near Andrews AFB


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks farmpony <3 Any help is so very much appreciated!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

T minus 5 days. Found a boarding place, signed and mailed the contract plus deposit check..  So excited!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Great! Hope the move goes well!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you! It has been quite stressful.. but the horse piece of it is going perfectly so that's what counts right?


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

I live and work in downtown DC, right on Capitol Hill. My horse is in Upper Marlboro, MD. It is exactly 16.5 miles driving. On weekends, I can get there in about 20 mins. On weekdays, abotu 30. He is at a lovely farm with a HUGE indoor and lots of turnout paddocks, trails, etc. We have several dressage and hunter trainers that come for lessons. If you are interested, we have a few stalls available now. Send me an email and I can tell you more!


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello! Try looking on Craigslist or Virginiaequestrian.com for boarding. There is some boarding in DC, Lorton, Springfield, and Alexandria but they can get pricey.


----------

